# From National Public Radio in the USA: Mexico



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I'm a fan of certain news programs on National Public Radio in the USA. I travel busses and trains to get to/from work so I have about 3 hours daily to listen as I move about. _Morning Report_, which, not surprisingly, airs weekeday mornings, is featuring, this week, some reporting from or about Mexico. It's the type of discussion/reporting which there's more need for, IMO. Not specifically about cartels or other violence, but about cultural issues involving Mexico and also about the relationship between the countries.

Here are links to two reports which aired this morning:

Borderland: A Journey Along The Changing Frontier : Parallels : NPR

'Saint Death' Now Revered On Both Sides Of U.S.-Mexico Frontier : Parallels : NPR

I found the discussion of _Santa Muerte_ particularly interesting because of some of the historical information included about which I was either unaware or ahd fogotten.

For expats living in Mexico: NPR can be listened to via the internet.


----------



## wdbarr (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the links. There was a mass grave uncovered recently in the Guadalajara area, near a memorial to a Saint Muerte. I believe there is a cult following among the narcos.


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

This Borderland series is very interesting. I would encourage everyone to check it out. You can find links to all of the pieces here:

Borderland: Dispatches From The U.S.-Mexico Boundary : NPR

They should be adding more as each report airs.


----------

